# Evolve 4



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, nice grab. Same price I grabbed mine at. Even took a pick of the price LOL, incase one store was out.

First they were on sale for $60. Then clearance down to $50. Now clearance down to $35. It is priced less than the Evolve 2 LOL.

I suspect either this is Spring Cleaning or there is a new Evolve on the way.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome tank, I hear the pumps are way too strong though


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

DefStatic said:


> Yep, nice grab. Same price I grabbed mine at. Even took a pick of the price LOL, incase one store was out.
> 
> First they were on sale for $60. Then clearance down to $50. Now clearance down to $35. It is priced less than the Evolve 2 LOL.
> 
> I suspect either this is Spring Cleaning or there is a new Evolve on the way.


Hopefully an evolve 6 or an evolve 12


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Jdiesels said:


> Hopefully an evolve 6 or an evolve 12


Personally I think the 2 is too small. IDK about a 12 though LOL.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Jdiesels said:


> Awesome tank, I hear the pumps are way too strong though


The pump in the 4 is the same in the 8. Some people actually feel it is too weak for the 8, most find it just perfect, as it moves 100 GPH at max. 60 GPH at the lowest setting.

I cannot see how anyone would use the pump on a 4 at anything besides the lowest setting. See my build thread for an easy way to reduce the flow even further if needed. Others have posted some of their own tips and tricks for reducing flow. I just happen to like mine the best. Only cost about $5 and is much more adjustable.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the 8 and the pump is perfect! The overflow is annoying with floating plants but other than that its amazing


----------



## leaveittweaver (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats! I got mine for the same price recently as well. I think their doing away with the 4 gallon.

Also, everyone talks about how they turn the flow down to the lowest setting on their pump? How the heck do I do that? Haha.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

leaveittweaver said:


> Congrats! I got mine for the same price recently as well. I think their doing away with the 4 gallon.
> 
> Also, everyone talks about how they turn the flow down to the lowest setting on their pump? How the heck do I do that? Haha.


On the pump, there is an adjustment. You have to take it out to adjust it. Pretty simple slider. I do not know if it literally slows down the pump like a potentiometer or closes a valve.

My addon is just an adjustable valve. I do not want to adjust it any more than 1/3 closed because I don't want to stress the pump.

But see how you feel it is with just the adjustment on the pump down.


----------



## leaveittweaver (Apr 17, 2012)

DefStatic said:


> On the pump, there is an adjustment. You have to take it out to adjust it. Pretty simple slider. I do not know if it literally slows down the pump like a potentiometer or closes a valve.
> 
> My addon is just an adjustable valve. I do not want to adjust it any more than 1/3 closed because I don't want to stress the pump.
> 
> But see how you feel it is with just the adjustment on the pump down.


Agh of course I'd have to take it out >.< My bio max bags are on top of the pump so I'll have to take them out. The pump is way too strong. I've seen your add on, I like it a lot, I'm just really awful at DIY stuff.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

And here it is  all done. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

i have a fair amount of that size tubing around, so i clipped the edge of the hose in several spots. the chamber sees good recirculation and all of the debris falls down to the bottom (i have the pump suction cupped to the wall instead of the floor, to help it from sucking up mulm, etc) and every other water change i just pull the pump and suck the garbage out. I used to have my bio bags over the pump, but i removed the mechanical filter in the first chamber and stuffed that full of them instead, with a purigen pad between the two chambers. seems to work better for cleaning it out and adjusting the pump and heater as needed.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

seuadr said:


> i have a fair amount of that size tubing around, so i clipped the edge of the hose in several spots. the chamber sees good recirculation and all of the debris falls down to the bottom (i have the pump suction cupped to the wall instead of the floor, to help it from sucking up mulm, etc) and every other water change i just pull the pump and suck the garbage out. I used to have my bio bags over the pump, but i removed the mechanical filter in the first chamber and stuffed that full of them instead, with a purigen pad between the two chambers. seems to work better for cleaning it out and adjusting the pump and heater as needed.


The stock filter works fine, I did add a Fluval sponge at the intake to help with the flow and it also does some filtration. I am not even sure how often to change the stock filter, but I am only doing 20% water changes once a week now, and my water has become crystal clear (not sure if the sponge helped speed that up) and my water params do not change at all (although I am using cheap test strips and cannot test for ammonia yet.

I would love to see a write up on some alternative filtration setups. It is a weak subject for me, so I am not confident in coming up with something on my own.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

leaveittweaver said:


> Agh of course I'd have to take it out >.< My bio max bags are on top of the pump so I'll have to take them out. The pump is way too strong. I've seen your add on, I like it a lot, I'm just really awful at DIY stuff.


Start with adjusting the pump to it's lowest setting, see how you like that. If it is still too strong, look at some other methods for reducing the flow. Some have done stuff as simple as adding a sponge at the intake and stuffing the powerhead with sponge.

My alternative is actually really simple to setup, and allows you to make even further adjustments without removing the pump.

However, I m still in a testing mode of sorts. I wonder what sort of stress could be put on the pump by resticing the flow in this way. So far after about a month, I have seen no signs of damage. The minimum noise it makes has not increased or shown signs of stress. And the output at the powerhead is constant. I have seen no debris or build up in the tube or valve.

I am going to do a 50% water change in the next month and move my swords around. At that point I am going to remove the pump for inspection. Also look into setting up alternative filtration media.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Kirbybtf said:


> And here it is  all done.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


I like it. Seems dark though. I thought the stock light did better than that.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

It does, the damn Window in the background is messing with my phone camera. I'll get another picture tonight. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Take a pic of your filter setup!


----------



## leaveittweaver (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure it's the light coming through the window distorting.

I do have to say though that unless every light in your house is off, the night time setting looks awful.

@Defstatic, thanks for the tips! I do have sponge stuffed in the intake but maybe I'll try some sponge in the pump area. I've debated putting panty hose over the pump but I feel like it's going to throw the look of the tank off.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

I need to add a bit of sponge to my intake as well. This is my shrimp breeding tank! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw these at Petco yesterday. I was tempted to grab one for an office desk tank. Might still do that if I can get back in before they sell out. How's the light? Suitable for maintaining plant growth?


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

It's supposed to be sufficient for plant growth but I can't find any specs anywhere. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Added my hillstream loach, my cichlids were nipping his fins  he's happy in his new home! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

When I looked at the pic again, I noticed the window shinning right in the middle, prob affecting the shutter speed and ambient light detector.

I do not have any specs on the stock light, but I believe it would be considered quite low light. Suitable for low light plants. I will say I think it is a hair better than most people give it credit for though. 

If you are interested, you can get an upgraded light. Anything from a $70 Ecoxotic light, to the Finnex Fugeray-R (which I highly recommend and you can see in action in my journal).


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Nubster said:


> I saw these at Petco yesterday. I was tempted to grab one for an office desk tank. Might still do that if I can get back in before they sell out. How's the light? Suitable for maintaining plant growth?


I honestly am close to buying a second one and having two at work. They said I could have up to a 10gal tank, so why not two 4's LOL.

Was thinking of doing another setup, but this time with some Java Fern and Moss. And a Red Betta. Kind of a Ying Yang thing LOL.


----------



## leaveittweaver (Apr 17, 2012)

I've looked at almost every thread on the Evolve in those forum and others, and I think the light is pretty darn decent. Seems to support quite a few "moderate light" plants. In mine I have anubias, dwarf sagg, and java fern. We'll see how it goes


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm sorry if they stop making the 4 gallon. I really like mine. 

I like your setup.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Just ordered some mini fissiden for very cheap! In a few months I'll have a beautiful carpet! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaurenE (Oct 15, 2010)

I also just picked up an Evolve 4 at Petco just this afternoon. I hadn't planned on getting another tank for probably a couple of months at least but considering the $34.99 price tag and the fact that it was the only one left, just couldn't pass it up lol. Super excited to plan out which plants will go in it and the aquascaping. Right after Petco I made a quick stop at Petsmart, where I saw that their Evolves were also on sale, the Evolve 4 for $59.99, so still significantly higher than Petco.

I think I've already scratched the idea of housing one of my bettas in it--judging by several of the posts in this thread it sounds like the filter flow is pretty strong, and while baffling/modifying strong outflow can be done pretty easily, I'm not sure even that would be sufficient if the pump is that strong, plus the water level has to be quite high due to the placement of the intake slots so I'd have to make my own lid to prevent any suicidal jumps, which I really would rather not do. I could definitely end up changing my mind though once I get a better feel for the tank lol.

Really like the idea of making it into a planted shrimp tank right now, but theres no rush to decide. This style of tank also lends itself quite well to conversion into a nano-reef tank (with certain modifications of course), which I'd really love to try since I just started dabbling in SW and am really enjoying it so far. Tempted to check out the other Petcos in my area to see if they still have any left and get a 2nd one lol.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

LaurenE said:


> I also just picked up an Evolve 4 at Petco just this afternoon. I hadn't planned on getting another tank for probably a couple of months at least but considering the $34.99 price tag and the fact that it was the only one left, just couldn't pass it up lol. Super excited to plan out which plants will go in it and the aquascaping. Right after Petco I made a quick stop at Petsmart, where I saw that their Evolves were also on sale, the Evolve 4 for $59.99, so still significantly higher than Petco.
> 
> I think I've already scratched the idea of housing one of my bettas in it--judging by several of the posts in this thread it sounds like the filter flow is pretty strong, and while baffling/modifying strong outflow can be done pretty easily, I'm not sure even that would be sufficient if the pump is that strong, plus the water level has to be quite high due to the placement of the intake slots so I'd have to make my own lid to prevent any suicidal jumps, which I really would rather not do. I could definitely end up changing my mind though once I get a better feel for the tank lol.
> 
> Really like the idea of making it into a planted shrimp tank right now, but theres no rush to decide. This style of tank also lends itself quite well to conversion into a nano-reef tank (with certain modifications of course), which I'd really love to try since I just started dabbling in SW and am really enjoying it so far. Tempted to check out the other Petcos in my area to see if they still have any left and get a 2nd one lol.


The existing lid is more than sufficient at stopping jumpers (except the hole in the right front, which can be easily covered). 

And reducing the flow is quite effective. Probably one of the best 5gal and under Betta tanks. Although I am still looking at possibly reducing the flow even more, as it still seems quite strong for a Betta. The power head is just too much for such a small tank.

IDK, the next water change I am going to give it another turn, maybe close to half closed.


----------



## LaurenE (Oct 15, 2010)

DefStatic said:


> The existing lid is more than sufficient at stopping jumpers (except the hole in the right front, which can be easily covered).
> 
> And reducing the flow is quite effective. Probably one of the best 5gal and under Betta tanks. Although I am still looking at possibly reducing the flow even more, as it still seems quite strong for a Betta. The power head is just too much for such a small tank.
> 
> IDK, the next water change I am going to give it another turn, maybe close to half closed.


Well I feel pretty stupid now, I totally didn't realize it came with a lid. That kinda makes a big difference lol. I've gotten fairly proficient over the years at figuring out effective methods of reducing/diverting flow for a wide variety of filters so I'm sure I can figure something out here too. My new cellophane delta tail male's finnage isn't that cumbersome (at least not compared to my 2 halfmoon double tails) making him better equipped to handle stronger flow levels too, so he'll most likely be at least one of the inhabitants.


----------



## LaurenE (Oct 15, 2010)

DefStatic said:


> The existing lid is more than sufficient at stopping jumpers (except the hole in the right front, which can be easily covered).
> 
> And reducing the flow is quite effective. Probably one of the best 5gal and under Betta tanks. Although I am still looking at possibly reducing the flow even more, as it still seems quite strong for a Betta. The power head is just too much for such a small tank.
> 
> IDK, the next water change I am going to give it another turn, maybe close to half closed.


Well I feel pretty silly now, I totally didn't realize it came with a lid lol. That definitely makes a big difference.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I got one of these today for a Betta that is being rehomed to me. I turned the pump all the way down, and added a chunk of Fluval sponge over the outflow head. Perfect. Water movement, but certainly not enough to bother the fish. 

If you use black sponge, you will barely see it. Especially once you get some plants growing up to hide it. 

Suspicious of the light though. I will start with it, but I am researching options. Mine is lie tech, so hopefully it will be sufficient.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my eye on one at the local petco on sale as well. Missing filter media so its no biggie. My issues is with what seems to be a poor quality light. Any clip on types we can substitute? I would love this for an office desk tank and run low tech with some shrimps


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

hisxlency said:


> Got my eye on one at the local petco on sale as well. Missing filter media so its no biggie. My issues is with what seems to be a poor quality light. Any clip on types we can substitute? I would love this for an office desk tank and run low tech with some shrimps


The light really is not that bad. Is it a Finnex or Ecoxotic? No. But it is far better than some I have seen that come with tanks.

See my build in my sig for what it looks like with the Finnex Fugeray-R.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

VJM said:


> I got one of these today for a Berta that is being rehomed to me. I turned the pump all the way down, and added a chunk of Fluval sponge over the outflow head. Perfect. Water movement, but certainly not enough to bother the fish.
> 
> If you use black sponge, you will barely see it. Especially once you get some plants growing up to hide it.
> 
> Suspicious of the light though. I will start with it, but I am researching options. Mine is lie tech, so hopefully it will be sufficient.


The light is easily sufficient for low light plants. Anything medium or higher will require an upgrade.

I would love to see a pic on your powerhead. I am thinking my next move will not be to reduce the flow anymore, but to diffuse the powerhead a little more with a sponge.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

DefStatic said:


> I would love to see a pic on your powerhead.


+1

I bought 2 evolve 4s the other day and plan on using both to house my 2 Bettas (who are both in 1/2 gal tanks and need a definite upgrade). Last thing I want to do is stress them out further by blowing them about their new setups.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Anybody have a suggestion for a light replacement? Mine is low tech, and I am worried the Finnex will create an algae problem


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been hearing great things about the finnex Fugeray r. It's low - med light range from what I understand and algae should not be an issue. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

anyone use this for a shrimp tank?


----------

